# UFC purchases Strikrforce



## mhickman2 (Mar 13, 2011)

For those who are interested, it was officially announced yesterday that UFC bought out Strikeforce. This is sort of shock because Strikeforce has actually been gaining ground on UFC and becoming serious competition with the UFC. Part of me is very excited because of the fights that are going to come of this. The other part is not because the UFC pretty much has a monopoly over major televised MMA. It also has way more control over the salaries that the fighters will be making because of the lack of competition. This concerns me the most because MMA fighters are being poorly compensated compared to other combat sports like boxing, which doesn't even compete in PPV viewers anymore. What's your guys' thoughts?


----------



## SavM (Mar 13, 2011)

Ahhh although I enjoy watching UFC I can't help feeling that they think they can do whatever they like. The fighters make the show, but they are just used until they start losing fights and then out they go.
Dana was actually insulting Strikeforce and now hes bought it.


----------



## mhickman2 (Mar 13, 2011)

My thoughts exactly. Although Dana would love to believe he is responsible for MMAs rise, it is definitely the fighters he has that make the UFC what it is. As well as the ever boring competition in professional boxing. If he were more professional in his handling with fighters, and the media, the UFC would be taken more seriously be real sportsmen.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 14, 2011)

mhickman2 said:


> For those who are interested, it was officially announced yesterday that UFC bought out Strikeforce. This is sort of shock because Strikeforce has actually been gaining ground on UFC and becoming serious competition with the UFC. *Part of me is very excited because of the fights that are going to come of this.* The other part is not because the UFC pretty much has a monopoly over major televised MMA. It also has way more control over the salaries that the fighters will be making because of the lack of competition. This concerns me the most because MMA fighters are being poorly compensated compared to other combat sports like boxing, which doesn't even compete in PPV viewers anymore. What's your guys' thoughts?



UFC and Strikeforce are still operating as separate leagues, under the same owner. There's some speculation that UFC _will_ eventually absorb strikeforce, but it remains mere speculation.


----------



## Mn3mic (May 28, 2011)

I am actually happy about this, there will now be fighters swapping from one competition to the other...

As far as Dana goes, I personally think that he is a bit harsh and hardheaded, but then again that's what made UFC and all the fighters what they are today...
If you look at his comments and the way he presents him self - he is the boss and he has all the right to do so.

Btw, anyone gonna catch the UFC tonight? 
Not a great card but still, it could be good...


----------



## Guitarmiester (May 30, 2011)

What a weak event that was. The prelims were more entertaining the PPV event.


----------



## Mn3mic (May 30, 2011)

Yeah, I agree, although the Mir fight was musing


----------



## aslsmm (May 30, 2011)

dana has to be a dick, he's telling professional cage fighters what to do. if your not a dick they'll walk all over you. personally the fighters in the UFC are replaceable, just watch any season of the ultimate fighter, nearly all the big names in the UFC come from that show. I like the UFC set up more than the strikforce set up any way, also UFC has every right to own a monopoly on a market they created.


----------



## Mn3mic (May 31, 2011)

You said it all 

Btw, this UF season really suck IMO, the fighters are very weak, except maybe Chuck and I don't know who is less charismatic, Lesnar or Dos Santos....


----------

